# My R33 gtr



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

hi guys this is my skyline, basicaly bought it afew months ago, my dream gtr with all the bells and whistles....well that was until piston number 6 decided to die. I was told when i bought it it had N1 pistons and rods, with N1 oil and water pump. 

So i decided to rebuild it and go to MGT-Racing in Nuneaton as i heard they had a very good reputation with skylines, when [email protected] MGT opened up the engine and inspected it, it turns out the engines bottom end was stock (car was 556bhp at fly) :nervous: 


















so i replaced the pistons and rods with PEC rods and Woosner pistons












ohhh shiney



















also had a tomie baffled sump fitted :smokin:

i ran the engine in after the rebuild, next step was to remove the powerFC and nismo MAFs and replace them with a Link G4 ecu 

i could not believe the results it made on the [email protected] with 450lbs torque at 1.45 bar, love it, its an absolute animal.










a big big BIG thank you to Mark and Garth @ MGT racing, top guys, ,top quality work, if theres any probs with it i know i can count on thoses guys to put it right, cant thank them enough, 

Any way pics of the car 

























ENGINE. 

GREDDY PROFEC B SPEC 2 BOOST CONTROLER
LINK G4 ECU
MGT -Racing ECU MAP 556BHP @ HUBS 
HKS ACTUATOR KIT 
GREDDY IRIDIUM SPARK PLUGS 
SPITFIRE COIL PACKS 

TWIN GT2860R TURBO CHARGERS 
TOMEI TURBO ELBOWS 
GREDDY DOWNPIPES 
HKS TWIN MUSHROOM AIR FILTERS 
ARC TITANIUM HOOD COOLING PANEL 
ARC FRONT MOUNTED INTERCOOLER 
GREDDY HARD PIPE KIT 
BLITZ NUR-SPEC R EXHAUST 
HKS EXHAUST GASKETS 

TOMIE PRO CAMS 270 DEGREE IN & EX 
TOMIE CAM PULLEY SET (ADJUSTABLE) 
TOMIE VALVE LIFTER SET 
TOMIE VALVE SPRINGS 
TRUST CLEAR CAM COVER 

COSWORTH 1.1MM HEAD GASKET
PEC CON RODS
WOOSNER PISTONS
GRADED BEARINGS 
BALANCED CRANK 
ARP BOLT SET 

NISMO N1 WATER PUMP
NISMO N1 OIL PUMP 
PROALLOY RADIATOR 
TOMIE BIG SUMP

HKS TWIN ENTRY FUEL RAIL 
SARD 720cc TURQUOISE INJECTORS 
HKS FUEL PRESSURE REGULATORS 
HKS FUEL PUMP 
BRAIDED FUEL LINES 

BRAIDED OIL LINES 
ABBEY MOTORSPORT BREATHER KIT 
SILKOLINE PRO S 10W-50 OIL 
RSP ALUMINIUM OIL CATCH TANK 
NISMO OIL FILLER CAP 

GTR POLISHED FUSE BOX COVER 
POLISHED ROCKER COVER 
POLISHED PLENUM 
TOMIE COIL PACK COVER 

OS GIKEN FORGED GEAR SET
OS GIKEN TWIN PLATE CLUTCH 
NISMO SHORT SHIFTER 
REDLINE HEAVY SHOCKPROOF GEAR OIL 

SUSPENSION 

NISMO S-TUNE SUSPENSION 
HKS KANSAI TWIN TUBE ALLOY STRUT BRACE 
GT-R STD REAR STRUT BRACE 
DO-LUCK REAR TENSION CAGE 
DO-LUCK REAR CROSS BAR 
TOMIE HICAS LOCK OUT KIT 

WHEELS & BRAKES 

WORKS VS-XX 3 PIECE SPLIT RIMS 18" BY 11" WIDE 
PIRELLI P-ZERO 265/35 TYRES BRAND NEW 

BREMBO BRAKES FRONT WITH GROVED DISCS 
BREMBO REAR BRAKES 
CUSCO MASTER CYLINDER SUPORT BRACKET 

EXTERIOR 

TOP SECRET FRONT BUMPER 
JUN CARBOM BONNET 
JUN SIDE SKIRTS 
VEILSIDE REAR BUMPER 
TEIN BONNET DAMPER KIT 
NISMO CLEAR SIDE INDICATORS 
NISMO CUSTOM MOUNTED CLEAR FRONT INDICATORS 
XENON HEADLIGHTS 

INTERIOR 

PIONEER AVH-P4000 TOUCH SCREEN DVD 
NISMO 11,000 RPM SPEEDOMETER CLUSTOR 
DEFI LINK CONTROL UNIT 
DEFI EXHAUST TEMP GAUGE 
DEFI BOOST GAUGE 
TRUST A PILLER GAUGE POD 
TOAD AI-606 CAT 1 ALARM 
PUSH BUTTON START


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Car and spec looks fantastic.

One thing that would make the car is a set of later model r33 xenons. Apart from that, the outside of the car is looking perfect.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

glad your back on the road now dave:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## (00\skyline/00) (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks really can't wait to see more of your car


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

love the wheels i cant decide between them and rota drifts for mine but seeing those on yours may of just made my mind up.

Just out of intrest what did your pistons and rods set you back?


----------



## shed100 (Apr 1, 2009)

good work and nice motor mate


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## koullis (Mar 24, 2009)

good work


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Fantastic car with a nice bit of ower there. Mark and Garth are very good and know exactly what they're doing.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

does anyone know roughly what [email protected] is at the wheels and fly?


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Just to bump an old thread of mine, whilst i was happy with the power the -5's made...i knew i always wanted more (dont we all )

so after talking to the guys at MGT-Racing about my options for more power i decided to go for a big nasty single turbo setup :thumbsup:

i decided on the GT4088 as MGT-Racing has had some very good results with this turbo, but as we all know you cant just slap a big turbo on and away you go, i wanted the car to be reliable and smooth. So i got in contact with davew @ the GTR shop to see what he had in stock and i was very luck to get my hads on a HKS oil cooler and relocation kit. Also i had to get another fuel pump as the hks intank pump was struggling so a Bosch 044 pump was installed underneth the car along with a huge 120mm thick intercooler.

MGT-Racing hands down have done an amazing job, all the custom intercooler pipes are spot on. The custom 4inch down pipe that they made is a work of art. Mark knew i liked bling bling engine bays so he made all the pipe work and hose fittings look smart for me :thumbsup:

Then it was dyno time on the 4wd dynapack to let Garth work his majic mapping the car...

602hp @ all for hubs / 464lbs torque all at 1.4bar :clap:

The car is so smooth i was expecting alittle more lag to be honest but its very good, pulls like a train all the way to the redline!

Once again MGT-Racing have done wonders to my car, great bunch of guys, top quality work....Pics to follow


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## GTR_chris (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice first pictures are they taken at Oliver's mount in Scarborough ?


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

yeh the top pictures are from olivers mount


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Quick run down of the spec so far...still got brakes and interior to do next :bawling:

ENGINE.

GREDDY PROFEC B SPEC 2 BOOST CONTROLER
LINK G4 ECU
MGT -Racing ECU MAP 602BHP @ HUBS
GREDDY IRIDIUM SPARK PLUGS
SPITFIRE COIL PACKS

GARRET GT4088r
GREDDY MANIFOLD
GREDDY EXTERNAL WASTEGATE
SCREAMER PIPE
MGT-RACING CUSTOM 4INCH DOWNPIPE

HKS TWIN MUSHROOM AIR
HKS OIL COOLER/RELOCATION KIT
ARC TITANIUM HOOD COOLING PANEL
120MM THICK FRONT MOUNTED INTERCOOLER
MGT-RACING CUSTOM INTERCOOLER PIPES
MGT-RACING INLET PIPE
BLITZ NUR-SPEC R EXHAUST
HKS EXHAUST GASKETS

TOMIE PRO CAMS 270 DEGREE IN & EX
TOMIE CAM PULLEY SET (ADJUSTABLE)
TOMIE VALVE LIFTER SET
TOMIE VALVE SPRINGS
TRUST CLEAR CAM COVER

COSWORTH 1.1MM HEAD GASKET
PEC CON RODS
WOOSNER PISTONS
GRADED BEARINGS
BALANCED CRANK
ARP BOLT SET

NISMO N1 WATER PUMP
NISMO N1 OIL PUMP
PROALLOY RADIATOR
TOMIE BIG SUMP

HKS TWIN ENTRY FUEL RAIL
SARD 720cc TURQUOISE INJECTORS
HKS FUEL PRESSURE REGULATORS
HKS FUEL PUMP
BOSH 044 EXTERNAL PUMP
BRAIDED FUEL LINES

BRAIDED OIL LINES
ABBEY MOTORSPORT BREATHER KIT
SILKOLINE PRO S 10W-50 OIL
RSP ALUMINIUM OIL CATCH TANK
NISMO OIL FILLER CAP

GTR POLISHED FUSE BOX COVER
POLISHED ROCKER COVER
POLISHED PLENUM
TOMIE COIL PACK COVER

OS GIKEN FORGED GEAR SET
OS GIKEN TWIN PLATE CLUTCH
NISMO SHORT SHIFTER
REDLINE HEAVY SHOCKPROOF GEAR OIL

SUSPENSION

NISMO S-TUNE SUSPENSION
HKS KANSAI TWIN TUBE ALLOY STRUT BRACE
GT-R STD REAR STRUT BRACE
DO-LUCK REAR TENSION CAGE
DO-LUCK REAR CROSS BAR
TOMIE HICAS LOCK OUT KIT

WHEELS & BRAKES

WORKS VS-XX 3 PIECE SPLIT RIMS 18" BY 11" WIDE
PIRELLI P-ZERO 265/35 TYRES BRAND NEW

BREMBO BRAKES FRONT WITH GROVED DISCS
BREMBO REAR BRAKES
CUSCO MASTER CYLINDER SUPORT BRACKET

EXTERIOR

TOP SECRET FRONT BUMPER
JUN CARBOM BONNET
JUN SIDE SKIRTS
VEILSIDE REAR BUMPER
TEIN BONNET DAMPER KIT
NISMO CLEAR SIDE INDICATORS
NISMO CUSTOM MOUNTED CLEAR FRONT INDICATORS
XENON HEADLIGHTS

INTERIOR

PIONEER AVH-P4000 TOUCH SCREEN DVD
NISMO 11,000 RPM SPEEDOMETER CLUSTOR
DEFI LINK CONTROL UNIT
DEFI EXHAUST TEMP GAUGE
DEFI BOOST GAUGE
TRUST A PILLER GAUGE POD
TOAD AI-606 CAT 1 ALARM
PUSH BUTTON START


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a quick update, mainly exterior mods. Autoselect carbon canards, MGT-Racings carbon spoiler and had my works vs-xx wheels refurbed black. Also i have fitted R34 gtr seats and a sparco wheel


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

dave your car is looking the nuts mate 

Regards Mark


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow that looks superb!


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

NICE car:clap:

Good to see its all holding together nicely at that power too:thumbsup:

keep the updates coming


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

dave_gtr said:


> Just a quick update, mainly exterior mods. Autoselect carbon canards, MGT-Racings carbon spoiler and had my works vs-xx wheels refurbed black. Also i have fitted R34 gtr seats and a sparco wheel


Ahh what a beast of a r33...missed this at the April meet....hope to see you at the next Angel of the North.....
will be running my car in when I get back , it also has a GT4088 with a T51R exhaust so hope for similar results....:thumbsup:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

looking forward to seeing your car torra


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Really amazing how much better the wheels look finished in black!!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

just afew more updated pics of my car for you guys


































And here is a little teaser...till i get more pics lol
My new interior, some of u might recognise it  BIG thanks to Mark & Garth @ MGT racing who i got the interior from.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Tease! More pictures.. Looks superb..


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

ill try grt more interior pics tomorrow mate


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

very impressive spec and a lovely looking car mate :thumbsup: great set of guys Mark and Garth allways ready to help or advise even over the phone.
out of intrest when does the single come on boost compared to the 5's??

keep up the good work


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

The spool is very similar to my old 5's actually, just before 4500rpm if i can remember. The guys @ MGT really know what they are doing and its always a pleasure popping down to see them


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Interior pics


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Love the car & interior! Is it the original from the Do Luck demo car? Looks familiar!

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Yep Davew's old do luck car, MGT bought it and broke her for parts


----------



## MGT Motorsport Ltd (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Dave


Your car is looking the nuts mate every time we see it at MGTracing it just gets better and better keep up the good work Dave.

Regards Mark


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

Really beautiful car man!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Agree with all, really liking your car mate,m right up my street! MGT doing some good stuff too!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Red Duke said:


> Love the car & interior! Is it the original from the Do Luck demo car? Looks familiar!
> 
> Brilliant stuff.


Car looks awesome Dave, p.s. Red Duke I built the Do-Luck car, Do Luck saw it in a Jap Car Feature and offered to sponsor me with free goodies. I can have seats made to that spec if you want them but be prepared to dig deep into your pockets!!!!


----------



## hksboost (Dec 17, 2010)

OMG, Hella nice R33


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## davidr32gtr (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice GTR and big engine specs


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Just want to say thank you for my mate alan who took the pics


----------



## Yves (Mar 17, 2011)

stunning 33 :bowdown1:


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

davew said:


> Car looks awesome Dave, p.s. Red Duke I built the Do-Luck car, Do Luck saw it in a Jap Car Feature and offered to sponsor me with free goodies. I can have seats made to that spec if you want them but be prepared to dig deep into your pockets!!!!


Didn't know that, thanks Dave! I won't be getting another GTR until next spring though. Mine had a leather interior already - which I loved - so I'd certainly consider having it again on another car.


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Found a better pic of the engine...really looking for a carbon fibre coilpack cover if anyone has one for sale


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

wicked car mate!!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Taiquri (Jan 15, 2007)

Really love your gtr! I have ts bumper and gracer side skirts also waiting in garage. (have been two years)


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you, not done much to it over the winter, just a DEI turbo bag. Saving the monies for abit of paint work next


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

absolutly phenominal(or however you spell it lol)!!!!!,real credit to you mate,your car is bang on were I want to take my 33 to,nice to have a car build to refer to as to what direction I need to take with the engine! 
thanks and keep up the good work!!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks mate....no copy cats now LOL glad u like it, just want paint and maybe a cheecky little GTR number plate for now


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks really smart


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Matty coming from a big hitter on the forum such as yourself it means alot


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dave_gtr said:


> Thanks Matty coming from a big hitter on the forum such as yourself it means alot


 wouldnt go that far, most people think i speak [email protected] lol


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Looking Great!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Just afew pics a friend took the other day


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

looks awesome mate, would love to own this car!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

everyting has a price


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Same colour as mine but that's about it


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Shame it was a cloudy day, its an amazing colour when the sun hits it


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

i will try upload some more pics of the interior


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## FabriceRC (Apr 15, 2012)

Loooove the inside & i like that spoiler too


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

i will try and get some larger pics of the interior


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Car looks amazing - everything just works so well together. Spoiler looks spot on.


----------



## purleskyline (Feb 11, 2008)

Great looking 33 with spot on spec keep up the good work:chuckle:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## CompleteNovice (Jul 15, 2012)

Well i didn't think i liked R33 GTR's till i saw this one - WOW!

Great Job by both yourself and MGT Racing.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice job with the 33... Looks amazing :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks again for the comments guys


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Right a little update, this weekend was the first time I have taken my GTR out since winter hibernation and having EVERY bush and nearly everything underneath powder coated orange and also undersealed. This work was done by davew and his minions at the gtrshop 

Theres such an amazing difference in the quality of ride now all the bushes have been replaced with super pro bushes, yes its a little bit stiffer, but you can really feel the difference, you hardly have to turn the wheel and shes round like a fly  

I know going this far underneath the car may seem daft to some people, but hey our cars arnt getting any younger and the work will last for many many years to come. Well worth doing if you have the time and money. 

Cant thank the gtrshop enough for all there help during the chassis restoration.

Heres a couple of pics I took on the North Yorkshire moors ....(not the best pics lol)


















































Afew other changes from last year include, Garage defend carbon cooling panel and Titanium Tomei expreme cat back and Titanium Tomei decat pipe  looks, sounds amazing aswell as weighing nothing.

Here is a link to whats been going on underneath my GTR
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/176035-dave_gtr-chassis-make-over-more.html


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks awesome Dave


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

new exhaust sounds amazing Dave!!!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Hope u enjoyed the ride


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

that is absolutaly stunning mate, dave as always top man


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

An old pic from last year which I have just found....one day ill have a pic which shows how purple it is.....one day lol


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Great looking car.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning looking 33 you have mate... Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## Mr-033 (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome GTR

What is the offset on the 19x11's?


----------



## przemson (Nov 8, 2011)

Beauty

If you would liek a drawing of your car I do realistic car drawings just with pencils and markers


----------



## -GOJIRA- (Dec 3, 2013)

very nice mate! iv been looking at getting a second GTR, and your 33 has sealed the deal that it will be a 33R, please post more pics of the exterior, that wing makes me weak at the knees haha


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

did you not sell this a while back mate?


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Yeh sold it to driftnstack on here. He's now living the dream


----------



## DriftnStack (Jan 28, 2007)

Yea she's mine ALLLlL mine! Haha :chuckle:
Still makes me smile every time I see it on the drive


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

good work + nice info


----------

